# Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord



## Barschulte (4. Februar 2005)

Hi Boardies,


ich fahre im Sommer mit family nach Sondervig nordwestlich des Ringkobingfjords in DK!!!
HAbe mich auch schon kräftig angeltechnisch informiert, aber viel ist nicht dabei rumgekommen!!

Habe gehört, dass es um die Ecke einen Forellenteich gibt, und dass man im Ringkobingfjord auch angeln darf!


Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Informationen für mich, die so im 10 km Umkreis von Sondervig attraktiv wären??
Und wie, wo, mit was, auf was kann ich am Ringkobingfjord angeln?
Bin ja eigentlich Spinnfischer, darum frage ich, ob es im Fjord auch gut auf Hecht ist!!???????

Vielleicht war ja schon mal jemand da und kann mir ein paar nützliche Tipps geben!!!



----


War schon mal jemand von euch an der HOVER A oder an der SKJAERN A???
Sollen ja (angeblich) richtig fischreiche Bäche(bzw. Auen) sein!!
Stimmt das??



Das wars vorerst ;-)



Danke im Voraus!!



BARSCHULTE


PS: Homepage besuchen ;-)
     |
     |
     V


----------



## Hov-Micha (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Moin...

ich war vor knapp 20 jahren mal da!
also an was ich mich noch erinnern kann ist das der
"Fjord" nahezu komplett zugewachsen ist/war!  |gr: 
wollte da auch fischen aber nix!
ist auch sehr seicht am ufer.
soll aber gut aal drin sein, sonst aber keine ahnung! hab auch 2 bäche beangelt, sehr schöne strecken nur siehste als Touri die Fische meist nur aufe bilder..hab aber´n paar bachforellen gefangen!  #6 
sind oft zur küste bei Trans, lange krippen ins meer..!
viele platte u abends dorsch und auch aal!

ich weiß, viel geholfen hat dir das nicht  :m 

TL Micha


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

@ Barschulte: dann suche hier mal nach Begriffen wie

- Hvide Sande
- Ringkjöbing Fjord
- Skjern Au
- Nymindegab und
- Korsholm.

Wir haben hier schon einiges an Tipps zum Ringkjöbing Fjord drin im AB. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Jschleusi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

es gibt dort 2 put&take seen, einer in söndervig und einer im klegod. mit dem in klegod hab ich bessere erfahrungen gemacht. 

am fjord gibt es nur wenige bis gar keine zugangsmöglichkeiten in der nähe von söndervig, da es an den meisten stellen sehr sumpfig ist oder es einen bis zu 5m dicken schilfgürtel gibt der dann zur hälfte im wasser ist. allerdings gibt es weiter unten in der südbucht vor nymindegab einen großen steg, den man gut mit dem auto erreichen kann. sind aber mindestens 30km. 

es gibt in hvide sande an der schleuse gute möglichkeiten um auf hornhecht und markrele zu fischen, aber es ist meistens sehr voll dort.

von den flüssen kann ich abraten, da nur geringe mengen fisch entnommen werden dürfen und nur um so zum spass zu angeln sind die flüsse viel zu teuer.


----------



## testing (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Hi Barschulte,


abgesehen von den Put & Take Seen in Sondervig und Klegod (von letzterem halte ich nicht so viel), gibt es noch einen in Lodbjerg Hege (wenn man es denn so schreibt) Von Sondervig aus auf der 181 in nördliche Richtung und dann rechts ab Richtung Kloster.

Zu Empfehlen sind auch die Teiche etwas abseits von den Tourigebieten.
Häufig guter Besatz und günstigere Preise.

Gruß
Testing


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

ich stehe nach wie vor auf die molen bei langerhuse und die kutter von thyboron ...


----------



## kanalbulle (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Der Fjord ist eigentlich von Put and Take nur so umrundet. Wir sind da voriges Jahr mehrmals drum rum.                                                                           
Meistens sind wir hier hängen geblieben und haben große Regenbogner gefangen.
Auch beachtliche Aale sind darin enthalten.
Das man für die Skern Au einen gesonderten Schein braucht, haben wir erst nach dem Urlaub erfahren.
War dort immer ein spaßiges angeln (schöne Platte) - zum Glück ohne Kontrolle  
Der Fjord selbst ist wie beschrieben nur an wenigen Stellen zu beangeln. Der Schilfgürtel ist wirklich teilweise extrem breit. Solltest du ein Boot haben, nimm es mit !


----------



## Barschulte (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Also kann ich den Fjord in Sachen Hecht vergessen?


----------



## pikepirate (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*



			
				Barschulte schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann ich den Fjord in Sachen Hecht vergessen?




der Fjord selbst ist wohl nicht so gut für Hecht, dafür aber sein südlicher Ausläufer, das s.g. Gamle Gab bei Nymindegab. Das ist soetwas wie ein "Altarm" des Fjordes und war früher, bevor es die Schleuse in Hvide Sande gab, die Verbindung der Fjordes zur Nordsee. Ist sehr flach und im Sommer auch stark verkrautet, sodas Spinnfischen zu der Zeit nur bedingt möglich ist. Musst zu der Zeit dann wohl auf Köfi umstellen oder extrem flach laufende Wobbler nehmen. Auf alle Fälle gib es dort einen guten Hechtbestand und du hast dort absolut deine Ruhe in schöner Natur. Das Gamle Gab ist so ziemlich mein Lieblingsgewässer.
Ein anderes Topgewässer für Hecht sind die Altarme der renaturierten Skjernau . Das ist allerdings ein riesiges Gebiet.
Gruss vom Pirat


----------



## Wendeg48 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Hallo Barschulte

Die Put u.Take Teiche rund um Sondervig kannst du alle vergessen.Die werden nur für die Turis betrieben .Es gibt einen in Stavning an dem auch die Dänen angeln.Ei guter See ist auch ca 20 Km südlich von Skjern .
Gute Hechte im Fjord ist auch schon länger vorbei der Salzgehalt steigt rapide an.Da der Fjord sehr flach und zugewachsen ist sind auch nur wenige Bereiche zu beangeln Aal und kleine Barsche.Hechte sind im unteren Bereich der Skjern A allerdings keine Riesen.Weiter oben und an der Omme A kannst du Bach -Regenbogenforelle und auch Lachs und Mefo bekommen .Allerdings habe ich bisher nur Einheimische auf den Fanglisten fur Lachs u.Mefos gesehen.Parallel zur Skjern A ist ein kleiner Graben der aber sehr gut für Aal ist.
Diese Region ist allerdings etwas weiter als die erwähnten 10 KM.
Gut ist auch der Bereich Hvide Sande Mole und Hafen (an der Schleuse)auch im Sommer Hering zu bekommen.
#h #h 
Wendeg48


----------



## pikepirate (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

.Hechte sind im unteren Bereich der Skjern A allerdings keine Riesen.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Mein Dad fing im Dez. einen schönen Meterhecht, mehrere Endachziger und ein kleiner dänischer Junge fing dort im okt. einen 21 pfünder. sind also auch größere dort.


----------



## Barschulte (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

@Wendeq48
@pikepirate
Danke für eure Beiträge!!
Wusste ich doch dass da mit der Skjaern A was war!!


Ich glaube unser Haus ist in Lodbjerg Hede. Wisst ihr zufällig, wie weit die Skjaern A (ist das eigentlich ein Bach/Fluss/langsam fließender Strom???)
von Lodbjerg Hede (oder Sondervig) entfernt ist?? Und wo ich Karten bekomme, bzw. dann angeln kann/soll(te)???
Wisst ihr etwas über die Hover A??



Habt ihr Fotos von eurem Angelurlaub in der Gegend?

Wie mein Name es schon sagt bin ich Spinnfischer deswegen hoffe ich mal auf eine gute Spinnfischmöglichkeit... aber wo?Skjaern A? Hover A?



thx for answering


BARSCHULTE


----------



## Wendeg48 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Hallo Barschulte

die Hover A ist ein etwas breiterer Bach für Ortsunkundige nicht so gut ebenso vom Besatz.Allerdings ist es einige Jahre zurück das ichs mal dort probiert habe.Die Skjern A ist gut 30 Km von Sondervig entfernt.Kommt drauf an wie du fährst.In den Orten Skjern und Tarm Angel und Sportgeschäft bekommst du Angelscheine du brauchst aber den Dänischen Fischereischein.Bekommst du in jedem Postamt .
Die Skjern A ist ein schnellfließendes Flüsschen und im unteren Bereich bis 40 m breit.Watstiefel nicht vergessen,der Uferbereich macht das je nach Wetterlage notwendig.
Ich hab mal nen Link drangehängt mit allerlei interessanten Infos schau mal durch.
Ich bin übrigens dieses Jahr nur etwas weiter oben Thyboron die Ecke kenne ich noch nicht.
http://www.daenemark.dt.dk/
#h #h 
Wendeg48


----------



## Barschulte (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Soviel ich weiß, brauche ich als 16-jähriger doch keinen staatl. Fischereischein, oder?


----------



## Barschulte (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

http://www.herning-sportsfiskerforening.dk/
Kann jemand von euch so gut Dänisch, dass er das hier versteht?


----------



## Barschulte (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Sind alle "Dänen" offline?? ;-)


----------



## Barschulte (12. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Also gibt es um Sondervig/Lodbjerg Hede herum nicht die TOP-Angelplätze??
Und die Put&Take-Teiche sind auch nix?
Habe von irgendeinem kleineren Flusslauf nördlich von Sondervig gehört, weiß davon jemand was???
Danke im Voraus....






BALD IST DER HECHT WIEDER FREI!!!!


Barschulte

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neues Design
|
|
|
V


----------



## Wendeg48 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Hallo Barschulte
In annehmbarer Entfernung ist da nichts nur Richtung Süden und da wurden die Angelbereiche drastisch zusammengeschnitten.Den Dänischen Link den du angehängt hast habe ich mal durchforstet und festgestellt das die besten Strecken an der Omme A und ebenso der Graben neben der Skjern A nicht mehr freigegeben sind ziemlich enttäuschend.Allerdings im Bereich Thyberon wo ich hinwill sieht es mit Süßwasserangelei auch nicht gerade rosig aus.


----------



## pikepirate (15. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

@ Wendeg48
Hast du nähere Info´s zu den Altarmen der Skjernau (nicht mehr freigegeben) , wir wollen nähmlich zu Himmelfahrt dorthin zum Hechtangeln (im Gebiet westl. von Lonborg).
Gruss Jan


----------



## Wendeg48 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

http://www.dagkort.dk/

Hallo Pikepirate 
über diesen Link kommst du an alle Angelscheingebiete in Dänemark.Für jeden Verein ist eine Karte als TIF Datei dabei die mit Kennzeichnung der erlaubten Bereiche versehen ist.
Gruß Wendeg48

Das schönste Stück der Omme A unterhalb des Militärgebietes wurde auch gesperrt.Ob für alle oder nur für Turis kann ich noch nicht sagen.Das war ein Bereich mit super Äschen und Bachforellen.


----------



## Barschulte (15. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Ruten zuhause lassen?
Oder Put&take trotzdem nutzen?


----------



## Wendeg48 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

nee Barschulte es sind immer noch ecken zu finden wo wir die Peitsche reinhängen können nur die Wege sind weiter geworden#c 
Wendeg48

Übrigens das Flüsschen was du meinst sollte die Store A sein.


----------



## Barschulte (16. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

@ Wendeq48


Warst du schon mal in Sondervig?
KAnnst du mir vielleicht das "nächstgelegenste" GUTE Gewässer sagen?
Weil ich noch keinen Fühererschein habe bin ich auf mein Fahrrad angewiesen...#d 
Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## sundangler (16. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Wir waren vor 2 Jahren in Sondervig und haben die beiden Put and Take Seen beangelt.Keine Ahnung wie die heißen.In einer Woche waren wir 2mal am See und haben insgesamt 23 Lachsforellen geangelt.





MFG


----------



## Barschulte (16. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Ist doch recht gut!
Was habt ihr denn geblecht...


----------



## sundangler (16. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Ich glaube es waren für 5 Stunden 80 DKR.Und 8 Stunden kosten glaube ich 120 DKR.Der Put and Take See in der Nähe vom Golfplatz war am besten.Da kam ein Einheimischer mit Fliegenrute und fing in 20 min 2 Forellen und ging dann wieder! 

MFG


----------



## Wendeg48 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

hallo Barschulte
Mit dem Fahrrad hast du ein Problem.
Da du dein Haus in der Lorberger Heide hast ist der kürzeste Weg der Put und Take zwischen dem Ferienhausgebiet und der Nordsee.Mit dem Fahrrad kannst du auch noch  Hvide Sande erreichen Mole und Hafenbereich und ein Put und Take in Klegod .alles andere liegt außerhalb des Bereiches.

Gruß Wendeg48

In Hvide Sande habe ich schon öfters geangelt .An der Mole Platte ,Makrele und Hornhecht.Im Hafen Hering auch im Sommer.und hinter der Schleuse auf Hering und Aal.


----------



## Barschulte (18. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

brauche ich für die Mole nen Schein bzw. Tageskarte?

Kann ich da auch mit normaler Fireline fischen?
Ich habe nämlich nicht jetzt so die Lust mir noch Meeresschnur zu kaufen!!!#d 
Bald ist der Hecht wieder frei!





Barschulte


----------



## Wendeg48 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

in Dänemark brauchst du generell einen Angelschein.Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das erst mit 18 notwendig ist.Einfach im Angelladen oder bei der Post fragen.Turistbureaus wissen das auch.
Bei der Schnur reicht die Fireline i.Osind keine Riesen in dem Bereich.
Gruß Wendeg48


----------



## Barschulte (19. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

War von euch denn schonmal jemand im Hafen auf Dorsch oder Aal und kann mir sagen , ob es sich lohnt?
http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/hvidesande_hafen_karte.htm
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir anhand der Karte was erklären....
DANKE!!!



Barschulte


----------



## Brassenkönig (20. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Hey Barschulte,
wir machen in Bjerregaard schon seit vielen Jahren Urlaub und wir haben auch schon reichlich im Ringkøbing Fjord (Bereich Nymündegab) geangelt. Wir konnten im Fjord schon viele große Barsche mit Wobblern und Spinnern erwischen. Große Rotfedern und gute Rotaugen sind auch zahlreich vertreten und fängt man am Besten mit Maden. Hechte konnten wir leider noch nicht erwischen, dass lag aber daran, dass wir meisten mit Maden und Tauwürmern geangelt haben. An der Schleuse in Hvide Sande konnten wir sehen, wie die Angler gute Hornhechte rauszogen. Aal und Plattfisch haben wir im Fjord sehr schlecht gefangen.

@Pikepirate
Beim nächsten Urlaub will ich mal zu diesem Gamle Gab. Was gibt es denn außer Hechten noch so an Fischen dort?

@all
Gibt es denn in Westjütland auch Möglichkeiten große Brassen zu fangen? Im Urlaub will ich auf meine schleimigen Lieblingsfische nicht verzichten :q .


----------



## pikepirate (21. April 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

@ wendeg48
vielen Dank für den Link

@ Brassenkönig
im Gamle Gab gibt es neben dem Hecht natürlich auch schöne Barsche, Aal ,Rotaugen, Rotfedern .


----------



## Matze Lauer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Hallo zusammen!!!!!! 

jetzt mal dumm gefragt#q #q  ist Hivede sande und Sondervig das gleiche?

Und falls nicht wie weit sind die Dörfer auseinander!


----------



## Barschulte (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Ich würde sagen Hvide Sande und Sondervig sind ca. 30 km auseinander
also auf keinen Fall ein "Dorf"


----------



## Piwi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Hi, Barschulte
Hvide Sande liegt, wenn man die Nordseeseite des Ringköbing-Fjords betrachtet, ziemlich genau in der Mitte, Sondervig dagegen am nördlichen Ende (Entfernung ca. 15 km). Im Fjord muß man sich schon recht gut auskennen, um was nennenswertes zu fangen, obwohl fast alles drin ist (Brackwasser). Dazu kommen die schon beschriebenen Probleme mit dem Zugang zum Fjord, und mit dem Fahrrad ist man vom Aktionsradius her doch etwas eingeschränkt. Mein Tip: die Tour nach Hvide Sande in Kauf nehmen! Im Hafen von den Molen geht im Sommer Makrele (auch auf Spinnangel), Platte und vielleicht mal Aal. Dorsch geht eigentlich im Sommer gar nicht, Hornhecht hauptsächlich im Mai (auch gut mit der Spinnangel zu befischen), Hering läuft im Frühjahr und wieder im Herbst. Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer können direkt am Hafen gekauft werden (Sandormkiosk und ein weiteres Angelgeschäft). Im Hafengebiet gibt es zur Fjordseite hin ebenfalls einen Put&Take (etwas versteckt). Kuttertouren auf Dorsch sind ebenfalls von Hvide Sande aus möglich.

Petri Heil

Piwi


----------



## Jörg2 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

Hallo,

um einige Heringe zu fangen ist Hvide Sande nicht schlecht. Alles andere ist leider Geschichte. Früher konnte man von der Mole aus gut Platte angeln, jetzt ist es leider nicht mehr so toll, da dort ein großes Schiff die Fahrrinne zum Hafen ständig ausbaggert. Somit kann man das angeln von beiden Molen eigentlich vergessen. Was ich aber empfehlen kann ist eine Kuttertour von Hvide Sande zum Wrackangeln. Ist zwar ganz schön kostspielig aber die Fänge waren genial. Seit ich dort das erste mal Hochseeangeln war hats mich gepackt und ich fahr mitlerweiler fast jedes Jahr nach Norwegen. Zu den Put & Take Seen ist eigentlich nur zu sagen, dass die die man mit Fahrrad erreichen kann alle ähnlich sind. Die Fänge waren eigentlich bei mir auch ganz in Ordnung. Bin immer so mit 2 bis 8 Lachsforellen nach Hause gegangen. Habe dort mit 0,10 mm Vorfach geangelt und schwimmenden grünen Teig. Die Fische sind sehr scheu und beißen schlechter, wenn man mit stärker Sehne angelt. War nicht einfach die Viecher mit dem dünnen Vorfach rauszubekommen, aber irgendwann hab ich den Bogen raus gehabt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Barschulte (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

WAs für mich noch wichtig wäre zu wissen, wofür ich alles eine Angelkarte brauche!

Ich bin noch 17, d.h. ja, dass ich nicht diesen staatl. Angelschein brauche.

Aber brauche ich z.B. für den Fjord oder die Mole ne Karte?


Wenn ja wo bekomme ich die?
Preis?



Dank im Voraus...

(ich halte euch ja immer auf Trab  )


in einer Woche gehts los!




BARSCHULTE




PS:

WEr kennt einen Hotspot auf der nördl. Hälfte des Fjords...  ?

(und würde mir den natürlich auch verraten....)


----------



## Schronk (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

@Barschulte:

Wie sieht's denn aktuell aus? Bist Du noch im Urlaub, oder schon wieder zurück?! Würde mich nämlich brennend interessieren wie's da oben vor allem spinntechnisch aussieht. Fahre diesen Sonntag zum 1.Mal hoch nach Bjerregard/ Ringköbing Fjord und will eigentlich alles mal testen - von Fjord über Mole bis Kutter....

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sondervig am Ringkobing Fjord*

#6  |wavey: Hallo Barschulte,
Ich fahre schon mindestens 10 Jahre in die Richtung. Wenn du von Varde
aus Richtung Nörre Nebel fährst kommt vor Nörre Nebel ein sehr guter
Forellenteich auf der rechten Seite. Im Fjord selber kannst du in Nyminde
Gab angeln. Dort ist ein Bootssteg, dort gibt es Barsche, Rotfedern und
auf Hecht müßte auch was gehen. Du mußt den staatlichen Angelschein
haben, der kostet um die 12? fürs Jahr. Das ist günstiger als nur für eine
oder zwei Wochen. Damit kannst du dann in Hvide Sande im Hafen auf Aal,
Plattfisch,Makrele und mit Glück auch auf Dorsch angeln. Und auch wenn ich kein Freund der Put and Take-Seen bin, kann ich über die Anlagen in der
Gegend nichts Schlechtes sagen. Auch Freunde von mir waren dort schon,
und sagen das gleiche. Kommt drauf an, mit was für einer Erwartung man
dort hingeht. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bischen weiterhelfen.
Gruß Aalfänger.
PS: Es gibt keine unfreundlichen Dänen, sondern meist nur Gäste die sich
nicht benehmen können.
Einen schönen Urlaub und viel Fisch


----------

